# Lead Free Solder



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So I finally ran out of my old stock of lead solder and have noticed a real difference, negatively, after trying to make the switch. Anyone else had a similar experience? Any tips in working with lead free? Anyone gone back to leaded solder?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, i went back. That stuff doesn't melt well, takes longer to set up and all the joints looks kind of grey and powdery so I can't tell if I've done a good job.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's an interesting document, talk about why hand soldering doesn't work well with lead free:

https://www.kester.com/Portals/0/Documents/Knowledge Base/Lead-free-Handsoldering.Final_.4.19.06.pdf


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Yeah, i went back. That stuff doesn't melt well, takes longer to set up and all the joints looks kind of grey and powdery so I can't tell if I've done a good job.


Exactly.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

If you read through, it takes pretty much every complaint and tries to address it, poor wetting, slower flow, contraction, dull joints, poor tip life. Trouble is, as a hobbyist it isn't worth it for me to completely change technique for once a month soldering.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I never left. 

I ran into it on something I was working on for someone and it was horrible.
There had been so many negative comments about it here in the forum, that I decided to avoid it for as long as possible.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I think I'll just buy a small desk fan and switch back, I swear to God the fumes always end up hitting me in the face regardless of my position.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

They do. When I was doing a lot of work, amp building especially, I used to work on the kitchen range, we have one of those big JennAir downdraft hoods, you get great light and fume removal all in one. I would just use a guitar stool and work there.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Here's an interesting document, talk about why hand soldering doesn't work well with lead free:
> 
> https://www.kester.com/Portals/0/Documents/Knowledge Base/Lead-free-Handsoldering.Final_.4.19.06.pdf


I actually started reading that just before i posted the question  I was hoping there had been some breakthrough in the unleaded stuff but apparently not.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm going to try this unless anyone has a better suggestion. or has tried it and found it useless 

https://www.amazon.ca/Aoyue-Benchtop-Solder-Smoke-Absorber/dp/B001RLZGKK


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I'm going to try this unless anyone has a better suggestion. or has tried it and found it useless
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Aoyue-Benchtop-Solder-Smoke-Absorber/dp/B001RLZGKK


I think that should work well. However, I have never seen one.










A long time ago, I bought a 115 VAC computer style (~5 inches square) fan at a surplus store.
I attached some some air filtration material to the front of it and wired it up a foot switch. The fan is annoyingly loud to have running all the time.

The biggest problem I have is remembering to turn it on when I'm about to solder.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I've been told the main reason for modern appliances to crap out so quickly is lead free solder. Without the lead it can oxidize and grow little fingers (described to me as stalactites) which then cause shorts on the board. None of our techs use the lead-free shit and generally ridicule it whenever the topic comes up.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Save the lead free for plumbing. That's the only thing I'll use it for.
If you get stuck trying to remove something that was soldered with lead-free, use 'chip quik'.




davetcan said:


> I'm going to try this unless anyone has a better suggestion. or has tried it and found it useless
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Aoyue-Benchtop-Solder-Smoke-Absorber/dp/B001RLZGKK


I used one of those for years and it worked just fine.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Did the lead do that to your face?



jb welder said:


> Save the lead free for plumbing. That's the only thing I'll use it for.
> If you get stuck trying to remove something that was soldered with lead-free, use 'chip quik'.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Did the lead do that to your face?


No. Woody Tobias Jr. did that, the little *#[email protected]!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jb welder said:


> No. Woody Tobias Jr. did that, the little *#[email protected]!


LOL


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

More like...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link to this item, I may just have to buy one and see how well it works.
Currently I use a soldering grade face mask, a hepa room filter on my desk, and leaded solder.
I've never bothered trying the lead free solder.



davetcan said:


> I'm going to try this unless anyone has a better suggestion. or has tried it and found it useless
> 
> Aoyue 486 Benchtop Solder Smoke Absorber: Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Bah, you made it this far. EmbRAAce the leaD fumesbrzt iDidD notHinGG evEr happpPPPpppeNd frOm It


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

BSTheTech said:


>


Some of the finest TV ever.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

aC2rs said:


> Thanks for posting the link to this item, I may just have to buy one and see how well it works.
> Currently I use a soldering grade face mask, a hepa room filter on my desk, and leaded solder.
> I've never bothered trying the lead free solder.


I have one coming and can post my thoughts when it arrives.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I won't touch lead free solder. It's garbage.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I have one coming and can post my thoughts when it arrives.


Thanks Dave. 

Please comment on how loud it is (i.e., can you easily tolerate it running constantly while you work). Appreciated.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> Please comment on how loud it is (i.e., can you easily tolerate it running constantly while you work). Appreciated.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Volume is a factor of wattage. I'm more concerned about tone. I hear the black ones have better tone.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

I've got a small roll of 60/40 Nexxtech rosin core solder ( .062)
Is this considered a lead solder or lead free?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

fernieite said:


> I've got a small roll of 60/40 Nexxtech rosin core solder ( .062)
> Is this considered a lead solder or lead free?


It'll say lead free if it is otherwise;

For electronics, it is traditionally a mix of tin and lead. Tin has a lower melting point than Lead, so more Tin *means* a lower melting point. Most common lead-based *solder* you'll find at the gadget store will be 60Sn/40Pb (for *60*% tin, *40*% lead).Oct 28, 2009 <- stolen off the web


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

For most personal electronic work, one really wants eutectic solder. From the FCT Solder website: 

The words eutectic solder describe a solder alloy that melts and freezes at one single temperature. A good example of this is Tin 63%/Lead 37% solder which melts and freezes at 183°C. (In comparison) 60/40 solder melts in the range of 183 to 191 °C. As this alloy is heated it starts to melt at 183 °C, is slushy between 183°C and 191°C, and becomes fully liquid at 191 °C ​This also means that the solder starts to solidify at the higher temp, but isn't fully solid until the lower temp, increasing the possibility of movement-related poor solder joints (what an awful lot of folks mean when they talk about "cold solder joints").

So there's a range where 60/40 solder is slushy or pasty; it will flow, but not fully until it hits 191°C. 63/37 solder can be a little tougher to find (not much), it flows at a lower temperature, and it either flows or it doesn't.

Personally, I'm comfortable with using lead alloy solders. I use so little that my use and use by folks like me cannot have any meaningful impact on the environment; it's folks like the really big electronics firms (think Samsung-size companies) that are eventually getting stuff into landfills in quantity from discarded TVs, microwaves, home stereos, cell phones, etc.. 

Now where's that amp project that I need to work on...


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

fernieite said:


> I've got a small roll of 60/40 Nexxtech rosin core solder ( .062)
> Is this considered a lead solder or lead free?


This is a lead solder; 60% Sn (Tin) and 40% Pb (Lead). Pretty common stuff, and will work fine for most things. *Don't *use it on plumbing.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Eutectic. Got it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

oheare said:


> For most personal electronic work, one really wants eutectic solder. From the FCT Solder website:
> 
> The words eutectic solder describe a solder alloy that melts and freezes at one single temperature. A good example of this is Tin 63%/Lead 37% solder which melts and freezes at 183°C. (In comparison) 60/40 solder melts in the range of 183 to 191 °C. As this alloy is heated it starts to melt at 183 °C, is slushy between 183°C and 191°C, and becomes fully liquid at 191 °C​This also means that the solder starts to solidify at the higher temp, but isn't fully solid until the lower temp, increasing the possibility of movement-related poor solder joints (what an awful lot of folks mean when they talk about "cold solder joints").
> 
> ...


The instant freeze would be so convenient


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I have one coming and can post my thoughts when it arrives.


Just a quick update on the fume extractor, works like a charm. As stated it has to be fairly close but I just did a few quick connections on one of my partscasters and didn't get any smoke in my face at all. Wish I'd thought of buying one of these years ago.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> As stated it has to be fairly close...


About how close does the fume extractor need to be from the joint being soldered? I ask because my bench always seems to be crowded.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not 100% sure but I had it about 6 - 8" away and it drew the smoke in very easily. It's also not very tall so if you're working much off the top of the bench it might not be well suited. I'll post a pic tomorrow to show you how i was using it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I'll post a pic tomorrow to show you how i was using it.


Thanks....Much appreciated.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pic, Dave. 

The extractor certainly looks very cool and professional.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Thanks for the pic, Dave.
> 
> The extractor certainly looks very cool and professional.


I wish it could solder.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is my fan and foot switch. The wire snippers are just a reference for size.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Dave, does it come with any replacement filters?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

1 extra in the box. If you order from Amazon you can order them separately.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

One thing is no matter what, unless you have someone following the iron around with the extractor, you still always end up getting some in the face. I try to make a habit of being on the exhale (but not blowing) while the solder is melting and the resin is burning.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I bought one of those fans from Amazon and finally had an opportunity to use it.

Works like a charm.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I was walking through the grocery store yesterday and they had the brass wool used in newer soldering stations. I grabbed a couple to dry. My sponge is kinda worn out.


----------

